# JHB Vape Meet - 20 November 2021



## vicTor

*ADMIN APPROVED*
​

*Kindly click on the RSVP button below and let us know if you plan to attend or not:*​
[RSVP=74359]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

@TRIVIO74 - 1 - _just to meet and see new vape frinds_
Adephi - 1 - _There must be someone with intelligence in the party_
ARYANTO - 3 - _...and I'llll beeee there ...._
DavyH - 2 - _"2" depends on whether herself can handle all the beards..._
Intuthu Kagesi - 1 - _Definitely in!_
ivc_mixer - 2
JurgensSt - 1 - _Are we there yet ?_
Paul33 - 0 - _SERIOUS FOMO_
Phill - 1
Pierre2 - 1 - _Finally got my family weekend cancelled_
Rob Fisher - 0 - _FOMO_
Room Fogger - 1 - _Chief tablecloth catcher_
Silver - 1 - _Always great to meet the awesome members from the forum!_
Stranger - 4 - _Min 4 maybe more_
The vaper - 1 - _Will pop in probably after work_
TheFrozenRogue - 1
vicTor - 1 - _- yo yo yo ! be there or be square !_
Viper_SA - 1

Total: 23

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

yo yo yo !

it's us again, join my homies and I at the next vape meet !

have a look here to see what its about https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-meet-jhb-23-10-2021.t74129/

@Scouse45 @JurgensSt @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

You sir, have impeccable timing! My standby ends on the 16th, so it seems to me I'll have that weekend free bar no surprises

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> You sir, have impeccable timing! My standby ends on the 16th, so it seems to me I'll have that weekend free bar no surprises



see you their !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Let's hope I have the self restraint to not come home with another RDA from there this time..... @DarthBranMuffin and Co, ample lead time on this, time to book those flights

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher , we going to have to try figure out a way to convert

0 FOMO

to 

1 BAZINGA !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

ANOTHER ONE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , we going to have to try figure out a way to convert
> 
> 0 FOMO
> 
> to
> 
> 1 BAZINGA !



It's a simple enough mathematical equation ... it requires the addition of the two of you 
I can't speak for my fellow reprobates, however I'd certainly love to see both of you there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It's a simple enough mathematical equation ... it requires the addition of the two of you
> I can't speak for my fellow reprobates, however I'd certainly love to see both of you there



thanks very much @Intuthu Kagesi 
I enjoyed our brief chat last time and would enjoy another one!

Would be fantastic !!

in the meantime we can plot the path

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

please note - an RSVP button has been added to the first post, kindly let us know your intention of attending

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Silver said:


> thanks very much @Intuthu Kagesi
> I enjoyed our brief chat last time and would enjoy another one!
> 
> Would be fantastic !!
> 
> in the meantime we can plot the path



You're most welcome @Silver ... I too enjoyed our chat, and would love more of it, to which the addition of @Rob Fisher could only raise that bar even further ... let's just do it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Guys ask your wife's/girlfriend's to allow you to come and visit. Tell them we will look after you for the first 60 seconds after you arrive 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JurgensSt said:


> Guys ask your wife's/girlfriend's to allow you to come and visit. Tell them we will look after you for the first 60 seconds after you arrive
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk



We'll have to stagger our arrival times then, so that there is a whole lot of looking after happening... and so that you can recover in between. I heard @Paul33 can be very demanding, you might want to cut it down to 45 seconds for him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt

DarthBranMuffin said:


> We'll have to stagger our arrival times then, so that there is a whole lot of looking after happening... and so that you can recover in between. I heard @Paul33 can be very demanding, you might want to cut it down to 45 seconds for him.


You really think I'm going to look after any of you? 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> We'll have to stagger our arrival times then, so that there is a whole lot of looking after happening... and so that you can recover in between. I heard @Paul33 can be very demanding, you might want to cut it down to 45 seconds for him.


Don't worry about me, I'm like the energizer bunny. Just point me in a certain direction and I'll be lekker for the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Don't worry about me, I'm like the energizer bunny. Just point me in a certain direction and I'll be lekker for the day.



Keep @Paul33 off the jumping castle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I'll be arriving much earlier this time ... I'll give the jumping castle a miss and have the Eisbein for lunch  ... It comes highly recommended

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'll be arriving much earlier this time ... I'll give the jumping castle a miss and have the Eisbein for lunch  ... It comes highly recommended



I also want to give that Eisbein a go. Got too wrapped up last time to think about food

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Keep @Paul33 off the jumping castle!


and away from the red bull...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> and away from the red bull...



Just to be safe we'll keep you away from any sugary drinks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> Just to be safe we'll keep you away from any sugary drinks.



bro, why have you not RSVP'd ?

we will be honored to have you there man !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> bro, why have you not RSVP'd ?
> 
> we will be honored to have you there man !



Will just see how work pans out. If the planets allign I will before the time. Promise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> Will just see how work pans out. If the planets allign I will before the time. Promise.



awesome, see you there !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

received some real exciting news today !

just got off the line with a VIP

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

vicTor said:


> received some real exciting news today !
> 
> just got off the line with a VIP


And? Are you going to keep us on a line here??

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

even the brasse vannie kaap getting involved ekse !!

awe !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

JurgensSt said:


> You really think I'm going to look after any of you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Welll , you did a pretty good job last time ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> I also want to give that Eisbein a go. Got too wrapped up last time to think about food


Got a take away - got the bar basket and eisbein - with a huge amount of mustard ! WOW ! all I'll say.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


> even the brasse vannie kaap getting involved ekse !!
> 
> awe !!


Naai man, moenie fight nie!
( Translation: Make love not war.)

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

So much of wanting to go. May have a function that day, so waiting for final confirmation if it's still happening, then I will confirm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

ivc_mixer said:


> So much of wanting to go. May have a function that day, so waiting for final confirmation if it's still happening, then I will confirm



no problem Sir, holding thumbs you can make it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

things are heating up !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scouse45

Gonna be another good day and we got some slick prizes lineup up!!! @vicTor is on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

I will check with the entourage

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Scouse45 said:


> Gonna be another good day and we got some slick prizes lineup up!!! @vicTor is on it



please click on the RSVP button on the first post my brother

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> I will check with the entourage



Stranger, please click on the RSVP button on the first post and bring your ADV juice asking again please

see you there

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

did someone mention prizes !?!?



stay tuned

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Phill

Will do my utmost to attend this time @vicTor . Will keep you posted om pm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> Will do my utmost to attend this time @vicTor . Will keep you posted om pm



damn Phill, awesome man ! 

we'll be honored to have you there Sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

I think @Stranger and his entourage should be excluded from winning prizes for the next three meets.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor

guys, the prizes (of which there will be 3) are off the charts !!!

some really big names on board

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

...come now people, why such a low response ?

or is it the calm before the storm ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> guys, the prizes (of which there will be 3) are off the charts !!!
> some really big names on board



I'm there like a bear ... I'd come if only for the food, however the live entertainment, (@Stranger), is always good, along with the other confirmed attendees company, to which I'm looking forward to another fantastic afternoon.

O ... and I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed some of those yummy prizes, (_especially any MTL tanks_), #justsaying

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> ...come now people, why such a low response ?
> or is it the calm before the storm ?



I blame the photographer at the last function ... Please issue a warning beforehand dammit ... it takes a while to suck them belly's in

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I blame the photographer at the last function ... Please issue a warning beforehand dammit ... it takes a while to suck them belly's in

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Heeeeeeeeeeey @ivc_mixer ... pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease tell me you're coming along, and with your amazing juice ... I'm bringing along a couple of RDA's and plenty of cotton in antici...passion  ... hell, attending just for access to your juice is worth it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I blame the photographer at the last function ... Please issue a warning beforehand dammit ... it takes a while to suck them belly's in


Please note that you have been warned that pics will be taken..... Suck it in so long 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I blame the photographer at the last function ... Please issue a warning beforehand dammit ... it takes a while to suck them belly's in





Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeey @ivc_mixer ... pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease tell me you're coming along, and with your amazing juice ... I'm bringing along a couple of RDA's and plenty of cotton in antici...passion  ... hell, attending just for access to your juice is worth it


Very likely. Will have to bring my daughter with though as the wife's got a year-end function she cannot get out of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

ivc_mixer said:


> Very likely. Will have to bring my daughter with though as the wife's got a year-end function she cannot get out of.



no problem at all, even the pool at the venue is available for her if she'd like

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> no problem at all, even the pool at the venue is available for her if she'd like



Is the pool available for us too ... I'm picturing myself on a floating lounger ... vape in one hand, Margarita in the other ... (_O ... and belly sucked in_ )

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is the pool available for us too ... I'm picturing myself on a floating lounger ... vape in one hand, Margarita in the other ... (_O ... and belly sucked in_ )



no Sir, no grown men in the pool !

please do not come in your Speedo !

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger

Well, last time was clown theme, this time .................







I am the one with the hat on.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor

mankini's !!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> no Sir, no grown men in the pool !
> 
> please do not come in your Speedo !


So this brings me to a conversation I had with my son about "beach ethics" recently;
Woman still wear costumes that let us know exactly what they're "offering", however modern male boardshorts / baggie costumes do little to advertise men's erm ... "wares". Back in ye' day we were a lot more forthright and we advertised ethically by wearing Speedos ... or maybe we were, (are), just better endowered than the current generation(s)?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer

Stranger said:


> Well, last time was clown theme, this time .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the one with the hat on.


And here I thought you were the one wearing it backwards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

Nope, this is me





Note that there is no holster, real men know where to keep their weapons

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Stranger

She can borrow my baggies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Nope, this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that there is no holster, real men know where to keep their weapons



puss in boots ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

I tried to stay away from this thread and I did but today the finger went toooooo far now I have huuuuuge fomo. Have a great time guys I will have to sit back relax and wait for those photos and please keep those Mankini's at bay and tucked away lol.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger

You can't say tucked away and Mankini in the same sentence.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

vicTor said:


> puss in boots ?



No man, this was Juan Sánchez-Villalobos Ramírez

Banderas was Poes in boots

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

THE REAPER said:


> I tried to stay away from this thread and I did but today the finger went toooooo far now I have huuuuuge fomo. Have a great time guys I will have to sit back relax and wait for those photos and please keep those Mankini's at bay and tucked away lol.


I rate an excerpt of this post could do well on the Chirps thread " _... I did but today the finger went toooooo far now I have huuuuuge fomo_" 

As to the FOMO ... Google reveals that it's a doable trip #justsaying, #whattimecanweexpectyou

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Stranger said:


> You can't say tucked away and Mankini in the same sentence.


My bad, leeuloop the Mankini's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

nice one @DavyH 

I look forward to meeting you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> nice one @DavyH
> 
> I look forward to meeting you


Likewise! Really looking forward to getting to know the folks behind the keyboards!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Likewise! Really looking forward to getting to know the folks behind the keyboards!



yes ! that's exactly what makes these meets so refreshing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

DavyH said:


> Likewise! Really looking forward to getting to know the folks behind the keyboards!



Covering your Speedo with a kilt doesn't count. Just fiy.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> Covering your Speedo with a kilt doesn't count. Just fiy.


Everyone knows that you are not called true Scottish if it doesn’t hang loose when wearing a kilt, is that correct @DavyH , that’s why they won so many battles if it was windy, opposition unsure of intent! Let’s hope it’s not windy! Dangerous place for this though with Bratwurst etc being on the menu, wonder if they have Vienna’s en chips though. And off to the apology thread I go.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor

nice one @Adephi gonna be good to see you man !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

...the truck hauling the prizes !!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> View attachment 243694​



Ok, keep on choosing dates when I have to work. I can see what's going on. I can take a hint...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

zadiac said:


> Ok, keep on choosing dates when I have to work. I can see what's going on. I can take a hint...



no Sir, it's not like that, that's why we announce quite a while before the date, so people can make plans

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Good Morning Zadiac

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

@vicTor - cannot RSVP? Tried yesterday and this morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

ivc_mixer said:


> @vicTor - cannot RSVP? Tried yesterday and this morning.



it looks like you have, showing 2 people attending, check first post

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

vicTor said:


> it looks like you have, showing 2 people attending, check first post


Yay! That was my final attempt (6th or 7th I think) as I typed comments on all previous and eventually gave up and just clicked. But good to see it's up there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Stranger said:


> Good Morning Zadiac



Hello to you too sir

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> no Sir, it's not like that, that's why we announce quite a while before the date, so people can make plans



What is this "make plans" that you speak of? Is it some kind of magic?

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

if anyone else is having issues with the RSVP button please let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

zadiac said:


> What is this "make plans" that you speak of? Is it some kind of magic?



take a day off from catching badies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> take a day off from catching badies



What is this "take a day off" that you speak of? I do not know this magic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

zadiac said:


> What is this "take a day off" that you speak of? I do not know this magic!



say you have jippo guts !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

If he eats the food from the German club, he will have

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> If he eats the food from the German club, he will have



Sir ! no man ! you starting early ?

that reminds me, how many tables you need for your entourage ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

Tables... tables .... change that to beers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mollie

Stranger said:


> If he eats the food from the German club, he will have


Thanks for that now I know I need to stop at kfc

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie

@vicTor just a quick question can I bring my fake Aka Clone rda with me just want to double check if it's not gonna be a issue

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

The vaper said:


> @vicTor just a quick question can I bring my fake Aka Clone rda with me just want to double check if it's not gonna be a issue



As long as you don't sell it, it won't be a problem.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> Thanks for that now I know I need to stop at kfc



the food at the Club is excellent

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> @vicTor just a quick question can I bring my fake Aka Clone rda with me just want to double check if it's not gonna be a issue



we don't actually go round checking each other's stuff to see if it's fake or not ....lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31

The vaper said:


> @vicTor just a quick question can I bring my fake Aka Clone rda with me just want to double check if it's not gonna be a issue


Well now we know it's fake, would of not been a problem, now I feel offended and you should go visit the apology threat. Better make it a good apology too!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mollie

Munro31 said:


> Well now we know it's fake, would of not been a problem, now I feel offended and you should go visit the apology threat. Better make it a good apology too!


Haha don't think so and never mind the vape meet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> Haha don't think so and never mind the vape meet



ek gaan vir jou moer !

jy beter daar wees !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> say you have jippo guts !



I never have and never will say I'm sick to get off work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

zadiac said:


> I never have and never will say I'm sick to get off work.



no argument there, next time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Great job you doing here @vicTor !

nice to see the spirit and banter building

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

the final countdown, I'm so excited !

remember peeps, first thing you do is find me for your name tag and entry into the prize draws, sweet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

You are bringing some of those dehydrated cow , need to stock up...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

ARYANTO said:


> You are bringing some of those dehydrated cow , need to stock up...


Totally agree. Missed out last time, not missing out this time.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> You are bringing some of those dehydrated cow , need to stock up...



...lol, send me a pm Sir

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

nice one @Phill 

lekker lekker

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Phill

vicTor said:


> nice one @Phill
> 
> lekker lekker


Cant wait to see all you guys there, will be good to catch up with all the "old" toppies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Damn! ... another one! ... the odds of me winning one of them prizes keep dropping  ... that's enough people now dammit, especially so in that @Stranger and entourage, (_aka the prize cleanup artists_), are attending

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> Cant wait to see all you guys there, will be good to catch up with all the "old" toppies!



just avoid the old toppies in mankinis, they not with us

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

Can I come in my kilt then

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> Can I come in my kilt then
> View attachment 244010


*I dare you*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

No issue, the Dear Queen is on the throne, we would observe the proper decorum. If that twit Charlie ever gets there I will definitely wear it and show him the brown eye.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer

Damnit, here I was hoping for something like this....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

You would get a shock

That's a Scottish non binary you bloody fool.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31

Stranger said:


> You would get a shock
> 
> That's a Scottish non binary you bloody fool.


Wahaha!!!! Kak funny!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

...4 days and counting

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 244079



brilliant !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

...come out from behind that keyboard !

come and have a good time with real people

you won't be sorry

vape on !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## DavyH

Just me on Saturday - herself is worried that it will be a sausage fest and she may feel out of place, so she's off to see her aunt and have tea...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

That's a pity, there will be plenty of the feminine sex there, she won't feel out of place.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

Stranger said:


> That's a pity, there will be plenty of the feminine sex there, she won't feel out of place.



Thanks! I'll let her know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

nice one @Pierre2 see you there Sir !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

*** IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT ***

there is a very strong chance of rain on Saturday, however !

fear not, plans have been put in place, we will simply move inside, no hassle, no fuss

the show will go on !

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Pierre2

vicTor said:


> View attachment 244148


Thank you @vicTor, looking forward to it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whoever posts the best pic from the Vape Meet will get this Arbiter 2 ready coiled up with Dual Ariel Aliens as a present!

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## vicTor

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoever posts the best pic from the Vape Meet will get this Arbiter 2 ready coiled up with Dual Ariel Aliens as a present!
> View attachment 244245



oh wow !

the heat is on !

thanks Rob !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## vicTor

someone PLEASE remind me about the group cloud blow !

totally forgot last time

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer

vicTor said:


> group cloud blow !


For the love of all things holy, DO NOT google that!!!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> someone PLEASE remind me about the group cloud blow !
> 
> totally forgot last time



I feel you need to rephrase that.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt

ivc_mixer said:


> For the love of all things holy, DO NOT google that!!!


I just Google it as you asked 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ivc_mixer said:


> For the love of all things holy, DO NOT google that!!!



How can you put "DO NOT google" on any forum... it's a recipe for the internet to get broken in 5 seconds flat...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer

JurgensSt said:


> I just Google it as you asked
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


If you got pictures of vaping then your google search history might be different to mine

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor

is everyone ok with group "cloud chucking" ?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> is everyone ok with group "cloud chucking" ?



Hmmmmm .... 80's slang for vomiting was chucking ... maybe another rephrase is required

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

once again peeps, rain is definitely on the cards for Saturday, but I was at the venue personally this afternoon and all has been taken care of !

we have been allocated a large Hall should the need arise, very cool

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> once again peeps, rain is definitely on the cards for Saturday, but I was at the venue personally this afternoon and all has been taken care of !
> we have been allocated a large Hall should the need arise, very cool



Thanks for your time and effort setting up the meet @vicTor ... 'tis much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> once again peeps, rain is definitely on the cards for Saturday, but I was at the venue personally this afternoon and all has been taken care of !
> 
> we have been allocated a large Hall should the need arise, very cool




Thanks for all the effort and hard work @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

no problem @Intuthu Kagesi and @Viper_SA 

it's the people that attend that make it happen, so, thank you !!!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

ivc_mixer said:


> If you got pictures of vaping then your google search history might be different to mine



Now I need to know, what non-vape related pictures have you got that involves group blowing?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just remember if you want a free Arbiter 2 make sure you take pictures and explain who is in the pictures!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

once again, just a reminder

when you arrive, first thing you do is find me please, to get you name tag and it ensures your name going into the draws for the prizes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

@Stranger why you so quiet ?

are we in for a surprise ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

yeeehaaaa !

finally

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> yeeehaaaa !
> 
> finally


Not jealous. Not at all. 

I’d rather go to work so I am 

enjoy you lot

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Brothers in Ohms , see you shortly !

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rob Fisher said:


> FOMO!



It can be cured ... What time can we expect you?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> FOMO!



I've got FOMO, and I'm going.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt

Once again spending the afternoon with a bunch of weird people has arrived.

It's going to be fun



Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

JurgensSt said:


> Once again spending the afternoon with a bunch of weird people has arrived.
> 
> It's going to be fun
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk



luckily it's not Mankini weather !

shew

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> luckily it's not Mankini weather !
> shew



Says who? 
If ya got it ... flaunt it

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Enjoy everyone I'm so green looking forward to some videos too and please when you call the guys name make sure we see his face we don't care if he or she is camera shy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> luckily it's not Mankini weather !
> 
> shew



Weather still looks fine. No storms for miles.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> Weather still looks fine. No storms for miles.
> 
> View attachment 244358



which colour you wearing ?

I don't wanna clash

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> which colour you wearing ?
> 
> I don't wanna clash


Rainbow ... with black shoes

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

...let's go !

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Guys and Girls have a super lekker time! Venue looks awesome! Ps can someone 
take a picture of the legend behind the Joburg vape meets @vicTor ? Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

BIG TIME

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Guys and Girls have a super lekker time! Venue looks awesome! Ps can someone
> take a picture of the legend behind the Joburg vape meets @vicTor ? Cheers



autographs only !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Please send the autograph you are doing for me c/o @MrGSmokeFree . I will get it from him at the next Cape Town Vape meet

Have a great time guys!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

sneak peek at what's going into the prizes

we would just like to give a huge thank you to the sponsors of the prizes of this vape meet, you guys are truly amazing, apologies for the poor sound quality

@Rooigevaar @Moerse Rooikat @charln @univapo @Imperator @YeOldeOke @Richio @Nick Black @Troy Campbell @JurgensSt @Rob Fisher @Vape Republic @Mystical Vape @KZOR 


I may have missed someone but will add in as I remember

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

we are truly honored, just look at who has arrived to show support !

Mr Kurt Yeo - Vaping Saved my Life

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

The prizes look awesome. Have a great time guys and post more pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> autographs only !



@vicTor You should get a "dislike" for that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

what an awesome awesome day !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie

vicTor said:


> what an awesome awesome day !


I agree thanks alot for all the hard work to arrange this day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

one of my hommies, thanks for your help today bro, @JurgensSt (Inkd Vapor)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Akeel from Vape Republic (8 Ball juices), what a friendly guy and a sponsor of some awesome juices, thank you Sir !

@Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Nick from @Mystical Vape this guy is going places !

we'll chat my brother

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

@The vaper and @Adephi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

three legends in one picture !

@Christos @JurgensSt @Phill

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

@ivc_mixer another legend !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

and @Stranger ! what would a vape meet be without you !

you must have money with 2 ladies hanging on you !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Thanks for everyone that joined us today.

@vicTor thank you Sir for a great day

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

@TRIVIO74 @ARYANTO @Intuthu Kagesi @Phill

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

@JacoF  veldhuis @Viper_SA @DavyH

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

my brother @TheFrozenRogue

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

@Stranger what a stud !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Phill

What a great day had by all! Thanks to all involved for making this JHB vape meet happen!
Special thanks to @vicTor @JurgensSt and all the sponsors for the awesome prizes. Was great seeing old friends again, and amazing to meet new ones! Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

@JurgensSt giving a wicking lesson

shut up and listen boys ?

@ARYANTO @Viper_SA @ivc_mixer @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

@The vaper @DavyH

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Kurt Yeo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

@Adephi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

check this bro chuck a cloud @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

now for the prize winners, I hope you had a good time !

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

third place winner @DavyH

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

second place winner @JacoF

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

first place winner @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

It’s great to put faces on the nicknames

Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

my haul, 

thanks so much @The vaper and @charln for the coils and @Stranger for the VTR juice ! 

legends

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well, so far @vicTor is leading the photo comp by a country mile! Bazinga!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Thanks @vicTor for a lekker afternoon. Beards, boeps, beers and so much clouds it actually started to rain.

The raffle prize was a pleasant surprise.

Thanks @Rooigevaar (120ml Goodboy will be going down very nicely), @JurgensSt , @YeOldeOke , @charln , @Moerse Rooikat , @Vape Republic, (and some more that I missed) for the sponsoring of the prizes.

And cheers to everybody that was there. Always great to meet forum friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

...come on guys, share those pics

there's a great prize up for grabs !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> Thanks @vicTor for a lekker afternoon. Beards, boeps, beers and so much clouds it actually started to rain.
> 
> The raffle prize was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Thanks @Rooigevaar (120ml Goodboy will be going down very nicely), @JurgensSt , @YeOldeOke , @charln , @Moerse Rooikat , @Vape Republic, (and some more that I missed) for the sponsoring of the prizes.
> 
> And cheers to everybody that was there. Always great to meet forum friends.



congrats bro, what a haul, enjoy !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

A great day out! Really wasn’t expecting to hit the prize list on my first outing, but…

thanks to all of the sponsors for putting the goodie bags together - I know I’ll miss some because There was so much going around! @charln, @YeOldeOke, @JurgensSt, @univapo and all the rest, you guys rock!

An extra special word of thanks to @vicTor. He may say something along the lines of, ‘Aw shucks, t’weren’t nuthin’, but I think we all know otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ivc_mixer

@ARYANTO after taking a puff from the monster setup that @JurgensSt coiled and wicked for him. That expression though.... would love to know what he was thinking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

@Stranger decided to find the smallest chair to sit on

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Mollie

It was nice to meet the true faces behind their names @Adephi, @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie

A very cloudy outside afternoon moved to a very 'cloudy' inside area

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Mollie

To our event organizer who is busy setting up for the freebies @vicTor thanks again for a great day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> A very cloudy outside afternoon moved to a very 'cloudy' inside area
> View attachment 244418
> View attachment 244419



agree, heavy clouds outside, heavy clouds inside, was nice to see you again, hope to see you at the next one !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I didn't take any photos, but I had to snap this one with my Pulse II next to @ARYANTO's HOG and the Aromamizer. That thing is HUGE, but dang the flavor!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Aryanto and his Titan

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Aryanto and his Titan
> View attachment 244434


Yes that big ass mod and tank lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

The legendary, upside down, inked and belly out

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Once again *A BIG THANK YOU* goes out to @vicTor for organising another amazing vape meet event 

Could you please post a list of all the prize sponsors @vicTor, as well as the name(s) of any other "_co-organisers_" as they too need to be acknowledged.

Thank you too, to all the people that attended, making it yet another truly memorial event.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## @TRIVIO74

hi there vapers. the vape meeting at the german club on saterday was awesme. i had a great time with every one. thanks to the team that made it happin.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Once again *A BIG THANK YOU* goes out to @vicTor for organising another amazing vape meet event
> 
> Could you please post a list of all the prize sponsors @vicTor, as well as the name(s) of any other "_co-organisers_" as they too need to be acknowledged.
> 
> Thank you too, to all the people that attended, making it yet another truly memorial event.



the team are @Room Fogger @Scouse45 @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Once again *A BIG THANK YOU* goes out to @vicTor for organising another amazing vape meet event
> 
> Could you please post a list of all the prize sponsors @vicTor, as well as the name(s) of any other "_co-organisers_" as they too need to be acknowledged.
> 
> Thank you too, to all the people that attended, making it yet another truly memorial event.



sponsors of this event


@Rooigevaar @Moerse Rooikat @charln @univapo @Imperator @YeOldeOke @Richio @Nick Black @Troy Campbell @JurgensSt @Rob Fisher @Vape Republic @Mystical Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> the team are @Room Fogger @Scouse45 @JurgensSt



*Thank you, thank you thank you @Room Fogger , @Scouse45 , @JurgensSt and of course @vicTor 
You guys rock! ... What an amazing event! *

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Thank you, thank you thank you @Room Fogger , @Scouse45 , @JurgensSt and of course @vicTor
> You guys rock! ... What an amazing event! *



was awesome wasn't it, I just didn't want to leave ...lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> sponsors of this event
> @Rooigevaar @Moerse Rooikat @charln @univapo @Imperator @YeOldeOke @Richio @Nick Black @Troy Campbell @JurgensSt @Rob Fisher @Vape Republic @Mystical Vape



*As to the sponsors @Rooigevaar @Moerse Rooikat @charln @univapo @Imperator @YeOldeOke @Richio @Nick Black @Troy Campbell @JurgensSt @Rob Fisher @Vape Republic @Mystical Vape and @KZOR ... 

Thank you too for your kind donations, helping make the event the success it was , 

and to all the attendees ... 
Please support the people that supported us *

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

@vicTor, who guessed the number of attendees correctly? What was the final total? Was a great afternoon and evening for the few that stretched it out so long

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> @vicTor, who guessed the number of attendees correctly? What was the final total? Was a great afternoon and evening for the few that stretched it out so long



I actually scrapped that idea and went with the consolation prizes instead

the were a total of 22 of us only, including Jurgens and I

but great fun was had, thank you to each and everyone that came, we hope to see you all and many more at the next one

...stay tuned

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> I actually scrapped that idea and went with the consolation prizes instead
> 
> the were a total of 22 of us only, including Jurgens and I
> 
> but great fun was had, thank you to each and everyone that came, we hope to see you all and many more at the next one
> 
> ...stay tuned



Good turnout I'd say and it really is a nice venue to boot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

We would also once again just like to thank Mr. Kurt Yeo @Vaping Saved My Life for attending the meet.

It was totally a surprise, none of us knew he would come, the man just made the effort.

We thank you for all you do for Vaping, keep up the good job !

we are with you !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Thanks to mother nature I could stay longer.

Next time I need a driver so I can drink a couple of beers as well



Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

On a different note, some thank you's are in order. Felt like I won a prize myself 
Thank you to @Intuthu Kagesi for my goodies you made, to @TheFrozenRogue for the coils to test, @ARYANTO for the cotton to test and of course, @Christos for the spectacular mod!

People on this forum rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Chanelr

Looks like everyone had an awesome time again. Sorry that I could not make it @vicTor hopefully the next one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Chanelr said:


> Looks like everyone had an awesome time again. Sorry that I could not make it @vicTor hopefully the next one



yes next time !
stay tuned

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## @TRIVIO74

my prizes was. rytro vape and burn the ships. i have tried them both. i like it alote. thanks to the team that sponsored it.. thank you so much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## @TRIVIO74

JurgensSt said:


> Thanks to mother nature I could stay longer.
> 
> Next time I need a driver so I can drink a couple of beers as well
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


next time get a uber. hahahaha.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The legendary, upside down, inked and belly out
> View attachment 244435


I nominate this as pic of the day !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> Thanks to mother nature I could stay longer.
> 
> Next time I need a driver so I can drink a couple of beers as well
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


We can arrange and share a woesrand Uber!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## @TRIVIO74

@TRIVIO74 said:


> next time get a uber. hahahaha.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## JacoF

vicTor said:


> second place winner Jaco Veldhuis
> 
> View attachment 244401


Hi just a big thank you for the following people for the great prizes.

All Day Vapes
Emissary Elixirs
Bearded Viking Customs
WarZone Vape is a vape juice designed and enjoyed by Herman Bester
Vape Republic South Africa
Burn The Ships E-liquid
UNIVAPO
Wiener Vape Co
Rytro Vape


Jaco Felthuis

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## vicTor

JacoF said:


> Hi just a big thank you for the following people for the great prizes.
> 
> All Day Vapes
> Emissary Elixirs
> Bearded Viking Customs
> WarZone Vape is a vape juice designed and enjoyed by Herman Bester
> Vape Republic South Africa
> Burn The Ships E-liquid
> UNIVAPO
> Wiener Vape Co
> Rytro Vape
> View attachment 244459
> 
> Jaco Felthuis



congrats Jaco, that vape mat ....drool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Brothers in Ohms , thank you to @vicTor organiser, @JurgensSt builder of legends  , @Intuthu Kagesi ,friend and confidant, @Adephi Covid boffin , @Christos  friend and advisor , @ivc_mixer big pal and mixer of note, @Phill all round fun guy, @Viper_SA great buddy and snake man, @JacoF fellow sniper, you guys [and those not mentioned @Stranger ] were amazing to meet for the 1st time and some for 2/3/4 etc time , to the sponsors -BRAVO ! it was a great occasion and a great time was had by all , LOVE you guys !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## JacoF

Thanks you to every one for yesterday it was an great day just to get out. Will see every one at the next event.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

JacoF said:


> Thanks you to every one for yesterday it was an great day just to get out. Will see every one at the next event.



awesome, glad you enjoyed it, stay tuned for details on the next event 

p.s. - well done on those juices of yours Sir, some damn yummy stuff !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Brothers in Ohms , thank you to @vicTor organiser, @JurgensSt builder of legends  , @Intuthu Kagesi ,friend and confidant, @Adephi Covid boffin , @Christos  friend and advisor , @ivc_mixer big pal and mixer of note, @Phill all round fun guy, @Viper_SA great buddy and snake man, @JacoF fellow sniper, you guys [and those not mentioned @Stranger ] were amazing to meet for the 1st time and some for 2/3/4 etc time , to the sponsors -BRAVO ! it was a great occasion and a great time was had by all , LOVE you guys !!!



glad you had a good time bro, was great to see you again, till next time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

Glad to see you guys had a very enjoyable time.
Hopefully my regular Thursday punting of the event helped a bit.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor

KZOR said:


> Glad to see you guys had a very enjoyable time.
> Hopefully my regular Thursday punting of the event helped a bit.



@KZOR apologies, I knew I was forgetting someone somewhere, will rectify that asap

but yes, thanks as always for giving us a mention on your Wing It show, appreciate it

for those reading in, catch Kzor every Thursday evening at 20h00 on Youtube, you won't be sorry !!

...keep up the good work Sir !

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, I can't give @vicTor the prize for the best pics because he is the organiser and said no to the prize... so instead we will give the prize to the person who drinks the best beer! Whoever drank this beer please PM me your full names, address, postal code and cell number and the Arbiter 2 will be on it's way to you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

wow this is awesome !

@trivio74 I think you're a winner Sir ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> wow this is awesome !
> 
> @trivio74 I think you're a winner Sir ?



Between him and @ARYANTO they might have to share.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## @TRIVIO74

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I can't give @vicTor the prize for the best pics because he is the organiser and said no to the prize... so instead we will give the prize to the person who drinks the best beer! Whoever drank this beer please PM me your full names, address, postal code and cell number and the Arbiter 2 will be on it's way to you!
> View attachment 244464


Thank yo SIR

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## @TRIVIO74

vicTor said:


> wow this is awesome !
> 
> @trivio74 I think you're a winner Sir ?


the last time i won something was a album in 1989 modern talking. lol

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I can't give @vicTor the prize for the best pics because he is the organiser and said no to the prize... so instead we will give the prize to the person who drinks the best beer! Whoever drank this beer please PM me your full names, address, postal code and cell number and the Arbiter 2 will be on it's way to you!
> View attachment 244464



Happy Birthday for tomorrow @TRIVIO74  ... what a kewl Birthday present

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## @TRIVIO74

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I can't give @vicTor the prize for the best pics because he is the organiser and said no to the prize... so instead we will give the prize to the person who drinks the best beer! Whoever drank this beer please PM me your full names, address, postal code and cell number and the Arbiter 2 will be on it's way to you!
> View attachment 244464


Thank you !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I can't give @vicTor the prize for the best pics because he is the organiser and said no to the prize... so instead we will give the prize to the person who drinks the best beer! Whoever drank this beer please PM me your full names, address, postal code and cell number and the Arbiter 2 will be on it's way to you!
> View attachment 244464


@Rob Fisher , you just made this dude's day ! It's his b/day tomorrow so he couldn't ask for a better prezzie , legend indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

@TRIVIO74 said:


> the last time i won something was a album in 1989 modern talking. lol



congrats my brother, I suggest you send Mr. Rob Fisher a pm with all the details he requested.

again, congrats and enjoy !

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

JacoF said:


> Thanks you to every one for yesterday it was an great day just to get out. Will see every one at the next event.


It’s great to see you on the forums, @JacoF! Enjoyed our chat and thanks for the juice, mate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

Terrible day

I was discriminated, brutalised and demeaned.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Stranger said:


> Terrible day
> 
> I was discriminated, brutalised and demeaned.


And belittled [chair]

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Aaaw... look at that, always knew @Stranger is a down-to-earth kinda guy... at least they did not make you sit at the kid's table too...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

I was made to sit on the naughty chair

I was randomized

and then I was given a biscuit

My mates were called a bad french word and the females in attendance were not complimented on their breasts (big diss) 

It was as bad as my first day in grammar school.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## JurgensSt

@Stranger at the next meet we will have a present for you.

JUST FOR YOU

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

If it has wheels or tits it will be most welcome.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger

All heckling aside, thank you to everyone. Not just the organisers, but the participants too as the one can not be a success without the other. The prizes are gratefully accepted but even without, the banter and camaraderie is priceless. I was also happy to see that it was not a sausage fest (or Haggis fest in the case of DavyH) and that there was a huge amount of generosity amongst everyone.

For the 2nd time, a good time was had by all without taking our clothes off.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> If it has wheels or tits it will be most welcome.



You clearly enjoy challenges ... If it has wheels or tits, it's gonna give you hassles

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

There I am, right in the middle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88

Looked like an awesome day, I really would have loved to attend but alas my weekends mainly consists of venue hunting and outfit finding as i'm getting married next year November and wifey wants to leave nothing to chance. but hey, happy wife, happy life right.
Finally found a venue this saturday which doesn't cost arm and a leg only just an arm which means that I hopefully will be available the next time another one of these meets comes around.
i think this a great thing for our little community
Thanks to all the guys who put this together * @Room Fogger , @Scouse45 , @JurgensSt and @vicTor *
You guys are doing the Vape Gods work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Fabulous , congrats @vicTor !
looked like you all had a great time, thanks for sharing all the pictures

thanks to all the vendors who donated prizes
apologies I could not make this one - I would have loved to have been there but had a family event 

Venue handled it with ease! Kudos again @vicTor !

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Me after the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Me after the vape meet



your services are required here no please Sir - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-18-december-2021.t74638/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Me the next day at the 947 ride for JHb

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Mauritz55 said:


> Mr Mo will be there with some special special Purge goodies and Deadly Sins Juice and some awesome vape pouches….



Sir, you miss read the dates here, but do not fret, one happening in Sep, you'll be the first to know details


----------

